# What's the most you would pay for this bike?



## Typhoon64 (Sep 24, 2013)

I found this 67' Schwinn De Luxe Typhoon. It looks nice but I think it's over priced. I'm new to collecting so would like opinions of more experienced collectors. Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 24, 2013)

What is the asking price? V/r Shawn


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 24, 2013)

$150.......


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2013)

It looks nice and clean, and if it is, no real rust, BUY IT, the front and rear racks alone have been selling for that recently. Of course try to get it for a little less.     Good luck.


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't think about it anymore------DO IT


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 24, 2013)

They are asking $325. What you think?


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> $150.......




I mis-read, thought $150 was the asking price. At $325 I think it's pushing it. But a nice bike. The front and rear racks have been close to $150 lately


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2013)

As a nice clean original bike someone wants to keep and ride for themselves, I think it's fare. Won't be able to sell and make money. Try for a little less. Good luck


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 24, 2013)

I like the bike but in my novice opinion I think it's too high. Especially considering I just bought 2 bikes in the past month.


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Stoney. No I'm not into selling them. I just got into this bike stuff lol and more into enjoying and riding them.


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2013)

Good to hear, welcome. Buy or not it's up to you. But I think you should. Does it have the Schwinn tires?   Try for $250 or $275.


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 24, 2013)

It has the schwinn superior tires. I tried to lower price but the guy is very firm at that price. Well the decision hasn't been made any easier lol.


----------



## Princeton (Sep 24, 2013)

2 speed kickback,4 reflector rear rack,original Schwinn Superior tires still soft and rideable, original  dealer supplied Schwinn bell( works great ). Front rack also Schwinn product. Chrome S-7 rims,...$300....located in  Dunellen NJ. 08812 ......delivery available to Trexlertown 








.                                    EDIT--- CHAIN IS NOT ORIGINAL ....REPLACEMENT  CHAIN ........


----------



## ReVo (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think thats too far out of range, stoney. For an original it's not bad at all. Jump on it! 

To put it into perspective I paid 30 bucks for mine in a rusted heap. (you saw it on my other thread after I pieced it together to that point) Granted that I wanted a project and knew full and well it could get costly. I'm in about 400 dollars in parts so far and I'm not finished yet. I don't ever plan on selling mine either, plus mine most likely will never bring what I put into it again because it isn't "all original".
The point I'm trying to make is simple. If you are going to have this as a hobby then just buy what you like and enjoy it. If it tickles your fancy then make a deal and ride baby ride!
-Ron-


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 24, 2013)

The most I'd pay is as little as possible 

However, the asking price seems fine, from the picture the paint and plating look very nice.


----------



## cyberpaull (Sep 26, 2013)

*California Prices*

In Cali $325 is a great price.  I wish I could travel across the country and buy all these clean bikes for $150. Hell yes!!!!


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 26, 2013)

I have been looking on the east coast and asking for bikes exactly like this on cl are at 300.

I personally don't find them interesting without tons of rust. I personally wld say 250 is fair for all.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Sep 26, 2013)

Bring it to Trexlertown. Somebody will prolly buy it there. I'll at least look at it there. I fixed two pictures so you don't have to disjoint your neck to look at them. This is a coppertone bike, considered a very desirable color. Two. the paint and chrome are excellent. Three. It has those highly desirable front and rear racks. It is worth the $300.00 he is asking for it. Any coppertone Schwinn in that kind of shape is. I paid $350.00 for a close to mint '68 Collegiate last year, and it was worth every penny, simple because I did not have to go on a wild goose chase finding parts for the thing. Usually when you do that, even though you paid less for the bike originally, you end up spending more fixing up a junky or incomplete bike than you would buying one like this in the first place. $300.00 is not overpriced.

Jim.


----------



## stoney (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree. I have had a lot of really nice bikes that if I was buying for my own collection and not to resell I would pay a little too much. Especially because they were right in front of me and as you said, they were complete and beautiful.


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a 63 Flamboyant Red Typhoon with a two speed kickback and a mouse-trap front rack all original , and it would take more than $325 for me to let go of it . 
If it's real nice buy him , before someone else does that's my opinion !
Also the coppertone  typically run a little more compared . 
   Lee


----------



## Typhoon64 (Sep 29, 2013)

Maybe someone picked it up. I wasn't.


----------

